# Netflix with latest OMFGB - ? -



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

IS there a working Netflix for the latest version of OMFGB? I searched but couldnt seem to find it.. 
Thanks.>
Bleeds


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Bleeds said:


> IS there a working Netflix for the latest version of OMFGB? I searched but couldnt seem to find it..
> Thanks.>
> Bleeds


Personally I don't know as I haven't tried it (don't use my devices for video much other than a random youtube). However, I'd look for one that works on CM7 and have fairly high expectations that it should work here. Good luck, and let us know what you find!


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't remember exactly where I found it but I have a working version from XDA for the latest CM7. I think it was entitled working Netflix or something of that nature.


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

BAM!

http://db.tt/ZaCg9SN

Latest version I have. Works on OMFGB for me.


----------



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks!! Works great!


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

Bleeds said:


> Thanks!! Works great!


I'm curious, does anyone have numbers on how much bandwidth Netflix pulls? On 3G, it plays well for me, after a few seconds of buffering.


----------



## arcanexvi (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's my thread that that APK was pulled from. There are several others in there as well.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1138759

Netflix Data usage is as follows (approx). If my calculations are right, phone usage at HQ is somewhere in the SD range.

Netflix Movies (HD): These guys are around 3.8Mbit, which means it's about 3600MB for a 2 hour HD movie.
Netflix Movies (SD): Each of these movies are around 500-700MB each, depending on the length of the movie.
Netflix TV Shows (HD): A 30-minute TV show will be about 1500MB.
Netflix TV Shows (SD): A 30-minute TV show will be about 400MB.


----------

